# Shrimp Cube



## Murloc (Jul 26, 2012)

So, I had a spare tank, spare substrate, spare light, and some spare plants so I decided to start up a shrimp tank! It has been going great. I planted it with _Blyxa Japonica_, Java Fern, Fire moss, Foxtails, Anubias, and one of my favorate plants of all time, _Eriocaulon cinereum_! The _Eriocaulon cinereum_ is doing quite well in the soft, acidic water. I have it's own small compact light that shines on it. I am hoping to grow and prorogate them. Now onto the shrimp themselves. I got 10 Crystal Red Shrimp grade SS, a few in the bunch look to be SSS grade. Also 10 Crystal Black Shrimp Grade SS also with a few SSS in the mix. I got them at a *great* price from a breeder, and fellow member of SCAPE at a local meet for $20 for all of them. They all survived, and are now thriving and growing up quickly. Here is a shot of the tank I took a few days ago. I am going to need to add some substrate in time, but for now, everything is going perfect.


----------



## ZebraDanio12 (Jun 17, 2011)

Very nice~!


----------



## BettaGuy (May 6, 2012)

Definitely very nice, what are the dimensions on that tank?


----------



## Murloc (Jul 26, 2012)

BettaGuy said:


> Definitely very nice, what are the dimensions on that tank?


12"X12"12", my old rimless cube. 

Around this weekend I am going to see if I can get some swarf baby tears, I think that would make a great foreground for this tank. 

The foxtails are weird... They were given to me by a friend because they do grow like weeds. Mine are growing fast, but they are not growing straight up lol. Some are growing sideways, and branching out all different directions haha. Other then that everything is going quite well. Any suggestions on another good plant choice or change in the scape?


----------



## BettaGuy (May 6, 2012)

It looks nice to me, I'm guessing you will want a baby tear carpet? If you do I would move some of the plants you have in the foreground farther back. But my aquascaping skills=0 so I can't really help


----------



## P.senegalus (Aug 18, 2011)

Looks great. That Eriocaulon cinereum is a nice looking plant! I also like the foxtails 
If you don't mind me asking, what kind of substrate is that?


----------



## Murloc (Jul 26, 2012)

P.senegalus said:


> Looks great. That Eriocaulon cinereum is a nice looking plant! I also like the foxtails
> If you don't mind me asking, what kind of substrate is that?


Fluval Stratum. It works really well as a pH buffer for a while, but long term ( 6+ months ) it will need some replacing. 

I'm stoked on the Eriocaulon cinereum too.. I was really hoping that I would not kill it.. It tends to be a harder plant to grow.. But it is growing, and reproducing so it must be happy.


----------

